# SV Sous Vide Steak question



## sandyut (Nov 25, 2019)

the situation 

I like steak medium rare.  juicy & bloody I default to too rare.
My wife likes hers medium - no blood allowed or its back on the fire.  :(
is it possible to work some SV cook into this equation to make hers more done/less bloody?  does that makes sense?


----------



## mooncusser (Nov 25, 2019)

Are you thinking something like cook hers in the SV to medium, then reverse sear it while yours cooks?


----------



## bregent (Nov 25, 2019)

Well I hope there is no blood in either of your steaks :)
I reverse sear steaks when I SV, and I just sear it longer to get it more done.

Another option is to put yours into an ice bath after SV for a bit - that will keep it from getting done as much during searing.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 25, 2019)

When searing an SV steak, its super fast in general as its technically already cooked - is that proper thinking?  so i could them just sear her longer.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 25, 2019)

I like my steaks the same way. Be curious to see what you end up doing!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 25, 2019)

I would sous vide them both to the temp you like then put hers  in to sear first  while yours is still in sous vide being held at your temp. Cook / sear hers to the medium she wants and towards the end  throw yours on for just a quick flash sear.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 25, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I would sous vide them both to the temp you like then put hers  in to sear first  while yours is still in sous vide being held at your temp. Cook / sear hers to the medium she wants and towards the end  throw yours on for just a quick flash sear.


This would be about the only option I'm afraid. I have this dilemma with the wife also.


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2019)

If I SV I go by Baldwin's pasteurization table just to make food safer if your doing the work to SV. Instead of just heating to your desired doneness as in grilling the table will show 2-3 hours for example where just heating a steak could take an hour. Whatever temp you cook to, pull yours and bump up the temp on hers for an hour or less. If you go by the pasteurizing table for beef, lamb and pork and the pasteurizing table for poultry. You can throw the vac bags in a bowl of ice water in the fridge to quickly cool down and they can be fridge stable for 28 days at 38.5°. Write the pasteurizing date on it and grab one out and sear it for a quicker dinner.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 25, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I would sous vide them both to the temp you like then put hers in to sear first while yours is still in sous vide being held at your temp. Cook / sear hers to the medium she wants and towards the end throw yours on for just a quick flash sear.


thats seems workable.  thanks!



Winterrider said:


> This would be about the only option I'm afraid. I have this dilemma with the wife also.


Thanks for understanding...it kinda blows because I want to make prime rib and such and she wont touch it...  Good thing I have a vacuum sealer.  But would be easier and more fun if she enjoyed these more rare meats.  One of our daughters does - maybe I'll just have her over for a big dinner.


----------

